# r32 head/2.8 . will any fit ,,,



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

couldnt find any defonate info , but loads of info , 
will a r32 clyinder head fit a 2.8 bottom end








or other way around 2.8 head with r32 bottom end?


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: r32 head/2.8 . will any fit ,,, (adaptorman)*

yup!
tommy has that.
youtube: porkchopboy


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yes. R32 head on my 2.8 block is something I want to do a few years in the future. 2.8 head on 3.2 block can be done...but at a loss of power. So yeah I wouldnt suggest that one


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

prob is i carnt see how a r32 clyinder is fitted on a bde 2.8 engine block as the gasket and head studs look diifernert , ?any other problems in fitting this ?


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

You didn't look very hard, there is a link in the DIY/FAQ to that exact question: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3929892


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

ill have a read as he reason i ask , i have 2 bde 24v engines and a r32 head and block sat here , ,,,woundering if there were worth messing with


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

bdf? 
tom long has a pretty good build about it car on here i believe.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (koko5869)*

toms a decent guy spoke in the past ,, hes never arrive when u need him lol , ill check my engine blocks as ive 2 24v blocks a ayl and a bde and a 2003 mk4 32 headand block


----------



## Adam_VR6 (Sep 15, 2008)

and chuck in the R32 crank for 3.0


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

lol ive now got 3 engines lol , as i dont know mutch ,but the r32 idioled fine , but had a bad engine knock so unsure if its the crank or piston at fault as it sounded like a piston hitting the head ,
so ur saying i can directly fit a r32 crank into a 2.8 bottom end and still use my standard 2.8 pistons and rods, ?
what about the flywheel , can is till use my 2.8 single mass and 02m gearbox , too/ as im unsure if theres any crank differnces between 2.8/3.2 end part werre the flywheel bolts up


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

flywheel bolts up the same as long as your 2.8's have a 240mm flywheel. 
IIRC, you put the 2.8 sensors in the 3.2 head. you basically fool the ecu to think theres a 2.8 head on. 
sound right to everyone?
and i believe INA has headstuds for the setup. or you may be able to just use the 3.2 headstuds. 
someone will confirm or deny. 

do your 2.8s have VVT and all that jazz?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (koko5869)*

yep ill use my solid single mass from james 240mm steel flywheel
i think its the standard 2.8 headstuds which are used








r32 headgasket
r32 headspacer (ill turbo it)
and im runing standalone so no need for the sensors and vv sensors ,


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

You need custom head studs, INA has them I believe.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

yep , and redrill the r32 clyinder holes for the correct bore holes ,ive a machince shop who said they can skim the hole length down so i can use the std 2.8 head bolts?which works out cheper then buying longer head studs anyone know if this is safe to do ,??


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

You can't use R32 crank unless you either bore the block enough to use R32 pistons too, or have custom pistons made. The wrist pin height on them is different.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

thats a reief , as ive just weighted the old r32 engine block in for scrap and kept the clyinder head


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Its not necessary to bore out the holes for the headstuds on the r32 head the fit the m11 studs. They fit thru just fine. I Have raceware studs on my 24v/r32 combo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And depending on what year "R" cylinder head you get the VVt solenoids may be a bit different. I had regular 24v 03' gli vvt solenoids and cam adjuster on my 04' r32 cylinder head and i just swapped over to an 08' r32 cam adjuster and vvt solenoid due to the old cam gears were noisy at idle and decel. the solenoids are a lil different as the plugs i had wired in had to be changed when i installed them. No big issue. but just an Fyi


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (Dubbed95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubbed95* »_I Have raceware studs on my 24v/r32 combo

Can you talk in more detail about what you had to do to make this work? Ie did you need the R32 intake, injectors, or ??
robert


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (tungub)*

There is one bolt different on the intake of the R32 head, but the exhaust all matches up. You will need to use the R32 fuel rail and injectors too, as they are a bit different.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (tungub)*

once you use the R head, you also use the fuel rail, injectors, intake manifold, throttle body (unsure of) intake tube, maf.
basically everything from the head up is r32. correct? or do i have the wrong information?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (koko5869)*

The MAF you run is more dependent on the software you are using. If you have an R32 ecu then you want the R32 MAF , if you are running a turbo motor then you want the MAF for that setup (Unitronic=A8 MAF, C2 is their own custom 4" MAF)
NOTE: All of the MAF's are the same sensor but the housings are different sizes, so you just need the different housing and you can swap around the sensors.
The throttle body will depend on what other parts you are using, as they are different sizes and you just want to use whatever one will fit whatever you are doing. If you are using the OE intake manifold then you will want a R32 TB as it's the right size for that, but if you are using a short runner or something then you want whatever bolts up.


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (tungub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tungub* »_
Can you talk in more detail about what you had to do to make this work? Ie did you need the R32 intake, injectors, or ??
robert

sure, r32 headgasket but 2.8 one works to up to 83.5 mm. reaceware head studs, r32 fuel rail ( although modified) 840cc inj, custom intake manifold using r32 flange cause as PhReE said the flanges are different. everything else is basically 24v stuff. but like i said i am running the 08' cam gears, cam adjuster and solenoids and the solenoids were different than the 03' stuff. Im on 034 but if your running oem your gonna need the r32 engine harness.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

some very decent info coming here guys , arsome stuff , ps ive haerd the r32 clyinder head is taller then the stock 2.8 , im unsure how mutch, as this one i have is from a mk4 32 /2003 moter dose this mean i need a timing chain from the r32 block to re time this up ?
and dubbed u meantiond a 2. gasket can be used , , but i dont understand the 83.5mm/ as i have a 8.5.1 2.8 compression spacer if this was fitted would it catch the valves when operning and closeing?


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

The 2.8 gasket is ok to be use up to a 83.5mm cylinder bore. I just ran the Hg cause in my honda swapping days ( enter comment here) i always ran the hg of the cylinder head i was swapping instead of the block. The other two guys im aware of running this setup use the 2.8 gasket.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (Dubbed95)*

honda







same moter in a differnert car or something ,,
im woundering if the r32 will run if i fit a compression spacer off the 2.8 bde engine , just worryed incar the valves may catch the gasket etc , any ideas?as it it clears to will save a lot of time having to make another , as ill be turboing the r32 on my stock 2.8 bottom end


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (Dubbed95)*

i figured i would speak as stock terms. if youre going FI, you know what youre going to be running and most likely smart enough to figure out how to make things work for your app.
dubbed....did you just go straight turbo, or play around NA first?
curious as to how much power an NA application would put out.
youd defintely need the software to make use of everything properly, but that wouldnt be too hard.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (koko5869)*

i run megsquirt ,,,,


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_ 
dubbed....did you just go straight turbo, or play around NA first?
curious as to how much power an NA application would put out.



Yup, straight to turbo, so i have no answer for that, but i can tell you that in queens theres a mk3 running with a 3.2 block and 2.8 head N/a and put down 207ish? if i remember correctly. it was a minute ago tho.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

so u guys reckon a 3.2 2003 clyinder head , modifyed to a 2.8 bde block and turboed with compression spacer will run a safe 450bhp?


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

All these guys in America are talking about a 2.8L BDF block--not a BDE.
Before you invest in anything, you should figure out if there is a difference between BDE and BDF.
-Emron


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (Emron)*

dam thats a good point as i assumed there were same ,








i have 2 2.8 engine blocks 
AYL/BDE/ anyone know for sure


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

I think the difference between those and ours are mainly on the top end, differences in the VVT gears, etc, but I am really not 100% sure.. I would be pretty surprised if the blocks were different enough that you would have problems though..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

nice one so any ideas on how its re timed up with r32 head with the cam gears?


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

same was as if it were 24v. 5mm past the timing notch on the ft engine cover will put the cams slots straight.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (Dubbed95)*

5mm? ive checked mine piston 1 tdc , both cams locked at the rear and the vvt alines up with the notch in the camshaft alloy covers looks like a cut out and a arrow on the vvt?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

u mean like this


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

assuming your intermediate shaft and bottom end are timed up correctly....yes


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

cheers dub always good to have a second opinion the end up with bent valves


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

still no dam flywheel yet , so i thought id kill a bit of free time and split this r32 engine see how bad it is ,has a mint dual mass flywheel 








removed head and my first thought was right , meaning basicly the engines crank is shot , as u can se were the piston has been tapping at the head,








removed pistonds and rod and tbh they dont look that bad , considering some ive seen in the past and the bores look good in the block
















then found the problem (ive never seen mains this bad )
















so tested the clyinder head and removed the 4 valves and lucky they fine , so i have my r32 head i wanted ,,,which ill build another moter up when ive more time , regards the rest of the r32 i dont think ill be bothering with it


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

give me the old crank....ill pay shipping






















looks good. keep us updated with how everything goes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (koko5869)*

here is mine not as bad but bad


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

What's with VR6s eating main bearings?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (apstguy)*

this is a good point id like to know why too ,
maybe the oil ,
engine compression putting force on the bearings
a bad desigen
bad mains,shells





















anyone know the cause
as i wounder how these raceing guys cope , as im seeing a lot of r32s with crank failure 
thing what ets me , my friend as a mk3 2.8 12v turbos and thashers the hell out of it over 400bhp as a daily


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (03gli401k)*

any idea what caused urs to go , turbod/no turbo ,daily thashing etc , 
low oil pressure , wrong oil maybe thing u see the pic above with the remains off the shells the engine was idioling fine with no oil light on ,
but looking at the old conrods theres no markings to say they had spun ,


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

IMHO R32 block = bad luck....
(R32 head = aiight)


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

right guys so far , i have my r32 head 
and im going to try and use a headspacer from my 2.8 along with the gasket 
regards the engine block its cheeper to have the oringal holes helicoiled/ tapped and use the oringal r32 bolts )
then buy custom bolts ,, 
so im going to trail fit this and time the engine up,
and crank the engine to check for any valve problems ,
(due to trying the 2.8 gasket and turbo head spacer 8.5 ratio 
another thing ive noticed is the r32 injectors?
how how boost can i run on these stock ones ,and spec and info on them , otherwise i may have locate somert to adapt
then notice the plugs are totaly differnert therd size from the 2.8 head and the 3.2 any idea were i can get a ngk 8 for a cooler plugs 



_Modified by adaptorman at 2:13 PM 10-3-2009_


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

stock R injectors are 327CC
sparkplugs.com can cover pretty much any plug you need. and they're usually pretty good on their prices. 


_Modified by koko5869 at 9:19 AM 10-3-2009_


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (koko5869)*

nice one matey ,,







ill get these ripped out then and adapto some 530cc ive hanging around ,,








ps any idea what therd the stock r plugs are (due to not seening plug therds as thin


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

interesting. Makes me want to do that swap and see how far it can be taken n/a.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6VDub172* »_interesting. Makes me want to do that swap and see how far it can be taken n/a.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

well guys the r32 engine is all stripped and imnot far off with the 2.8 , i will also post pics and info , so everyone can help ,
ps so long as the r32 crank/rods pistons and the engines bored to the approx 84mm , is this right
i gather if i left the stock 2.8 pistons and use the r32 crank rods then the pistons would be lower in th bores of the engine block , as im woundering how far down they sit and if this could be used as a low compression engine , (just an idea)


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea already planning on a 24v all out n/a project in the *near* future. Hopefully sooner then later.


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_nice one matey ,,








ps any idea what therd the stock r plugs are (due to not seening plug therds as thin









12mm thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (Dubbed95)*

OEM for R32 is NGK plug is 1ZKR7B
VW # 101 905 606 A.


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_well guys the r32 engine is all stripped and imnot far off with the 2.8 , i will also post pics and info , so everyone can help ,
ps so long as the r32 crank/rods pistons and the engines bored to the approx 84mm , is this right
i gather if i left the stock 2.8 pistons and use the r32 crank rods then the pistons would be lower in th bores of the engine block , as im woundering how far down they sit and if this could be used as a low compression engine , (just an idea)


Wrist pin location on the 2.8 and 3.2 pistons are different by about 2.6ish mm. (2.6mm higher on the r32.) theres no combo of r32 crank, 2.8 piston, r32 piston 2.8 crank that you can do that won't end up in you needing custom pistons.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (koko5869)*

nice dub , ps is this the turbo plug typeor the std r32 plugs as id need a cooler plug around a 8on the ngk type


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (Dubbed95)*

nice one dubs , u say the r3.2 is 2.6mm higher up the piston ,so say the r32 and rods and standard 2.8 pistons in the 2.8 block would that make the piston 2.6mm lower in the bore , if so , wouldnt this work for a turboed aplication?(just a thought)


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

they share the same size rods. 164mm. 
the R has a larger crank - we'll say youre using the R crank no matter what to make things easier. 
the R32 has wrist pins ~2.6mm higher
which means on the upstroke, they go lower.
if you use the 2.8 pistons with their wrist pin location, you will basically be pushing the pistons too high.
with their wrist pin loc being lower, youll push it higher.
make sense? or am i thinking of this wierd?


_Modified by koko5869 at 8:28 PM 10-3-2009_


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_nice dub , ps is this the turbo plug typeor the std r32 plugs as id need a cooler plug around a 8on the ngk type









Thats just what the thread pitch of the plugs ( whatever heat range) are. I just ordered 2 step colder autolite copper plugs yesterday from (sparkplug.s com) Since im breaking up a bit up top.


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_they share the same size rods. 164mm. 
the R has a larger crank - we'll say youre using the R crank no matter what to make things easier. 
the R32 has wrist pins ~2.6mm higher
which means on the upstroke, they go lower.
if you use the 2.8 pistons with their wrist pin location, you will basically be pushing the pistons too high.
with their wrist pin loc being lower, youll push it higher.
make sense? or am i thinking of this wierd?

_Modified by koko5869 at 8:28 PM 10-3-2009_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_any idea what caused urs to go , turbod/no turbo ,daily thashing etc , 
low oil pressure , wrong oil maybe thing u see the pic above with the remains off the shells the engine was idioling fine with no oil light on
but looking at the old conrods theres no markings to say they had spun ,









i know mine when from low oil pressure, had a crack in the pan and was runing low on oil and pressure when it happend


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_stock R injectors are 327CC

The R injectors can be ran up to 6 BAR with no issues.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*

hi pal,i know on stock these blue r32 injectors run 4bar 327cc ? 
but if u say these can run 6bar what cc is this then as ill be turbing this head


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_
The R injectors can be ran up to 6 BAR with no issues.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I wouldn't do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

dont think i would tbh ,id soon keep the 4bar and add some 440/630cc instead


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
I wouldn't do it.


Why not?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_

Why not?

Many reasons. All of them obvious enough I'm not going to bother egging you on.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*

OK, I'll go first...

#1 upping the fuel pressure is really easy
#2 upping the fuel pressure is really cheap
#3 upping the fuel pressure creates better atomization
#4 upping the pressure on MK4 R32 injectors to 6 bar is ok per Bosch Motorsports engineers

Feel free to lists your many reasons why someone would want to spend money on injectors if they can get the fuel they need by raising the bar.



_Modified by PowerDubs at 8:37 PM 10-6-2009_


----------



## elindionyc24vvr6 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

can be done seen it da head da headers


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (elindionyc24vvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elindionyc24vvr6* »_can be done seen it da head da headers 

what?








we know it can be done.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_OK, I'll go first...

#1 upping the fuel pressure is really easy
#2 upping the fuel pressure is really cheap
#3 upping the fuel pressure creates better atomization
#4 upping the pressure on MK4 R32 injectors to 6 bar is ok per Bosch Motorsports engineers

Feel free to lists your many reasons why someone would want to spend money on injectors if they can get the fuel they need by raising the bar. 

This is all true, but
#1 if you add one bar of boost, then fuel pressure will need to raise another bar too, so then you’re already at 7 bar of fuel pressure.
#2 the higher the fuel pressure, the less the fuel pump will flow(this is not linear, but quadrant) and the more it will require current(which can lead to more voltage drop on the fuel pump wires), also the fuel pump must be able to deliver 6 bar base pressure + boost pressure.
#3 higher fuel pressure is also a higher risk for leaks.
#4 It will also heat-up the fuel more, but that was only to have number 4


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

thought id add afew pics , 
r32 head all fitted on the 2.8 block 
modifyed some 560cc injectors 
















r32 gasket and spacer
added longer head bolts








everything re fitted and checked the timing 








ps ps eariler in therd a guy meation the plugs ,,OEM for R32 is NGK plug is 1ZKR7B
VW # 101 905 606 A.are these stock or for a turboed enginedue to needing a cool plug




_Modified by adaptorman at 4:37 PM 11-7-2009_


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

engines runing well , but to be honst , the engine feels a little less sluggish then befor the boost comes in then the stock 2.8 head ,other then that everythings runing well


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Are you using stock cams? What are you planning on reving to?
My question is will stock cams continue to make power up top...say to 8200rpm with a T4 GT35??


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

the 2.8 and 3.2 camshafts are idenical , only the 3.2 intake ports and valves that are bigger , as are the head studs


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

I am aware...I currently have a port/polished R32 head being assembled in the next few weeks. Stock R valves, but everything else from cams to VVT electronics is coming off the 2.8L head. Bottom end is Integrated Engineering Rods + JE pistons 8:5:1 82mm
Turbo is a GT35 T4 .68 ar. Headstuds were sourced from INA in a custom size for the differences between the 3.2 head and the 2.8 head.
I currently have C2 custom software set up reving to 8200rpm w/ dual springs and titanium retainers in the R head. Only real downside is that my injectors are 440cc w/ a modified R fuel rail. So I may be sending my ECU back for bigger injectors and possibly a cam alteration to the tune. So I was asking the limitations of the stock cams when reving a big turbo.
I would love to afford the Schrick 272 cams---


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

nice sewt up , i know what u mean regards injectors , is this because of the c2 software as im sure some run 630cc injectors with c2 software? but still 440cc surely decent enoeghn for 400bhp , i only made these 560cc injectors fit as there were cheep and run 3bar , i reckon i could run these at 4bar for more fueling , and just alter it on my stand alone ecu ,


----------



## VR-FIX (Aug 10, 2009)

*attention adaptorman*

off topic abit: attention to adaptorman
AYL: (VARIOCAM) US STYLE








AUE Engine intake variable:








can i disable exhaust variable signal and use only my intake variable?

_Modified by VR-FIX at 3:08 PM 11-29-2009_

_Modified by VR-FIX at 3:09 PM 11-29-2009_


_Modified by VR-FIX at 3:10 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

The R fuel rail means I have to run software meant for the Turbo R guys...currently, the largest those boys are running are 550cc injectors I think. The 630cc do not fit the R fuel rail. The 440cc injectors would have seen me over 400 at the wheels, but not much more than that.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

im with ya vr fix ,im with you , i see as yours are showing a one vvt and twi vvt , i personaly dont use any of the vvt due to runing stand alone , as im basicly unsure ,when they work at difernert levals, i know the early v6 around 2000 model only had one vvt sensor and a sensor on the to of the rocker (with a coilpack attached it ,)
as i can only go on u.k models ,
ayl vw sharan
bde vw mk4 golf 2002
the r32 head was from mk4 2003 engine code bdb which fits any of these engine blocks , they maybe others but because i dont have them i carnt say for sure , unless u went and compaired head gaskets to the engine codes to find out


_Modified by adaptorman at 11:19 AM 11-30-2009_


----------



## VR-FIX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

part numbers for the head gaskets are all the same with all 24v heads so then meaning an r32 head will fit,however the head will need drilling to accomadate for 24v bolts and i will have to relocate the coilpack as there is no mountings for it. 
but are all the cam sensor locations the same for all 24v engines incl r32? 
and since im using factory motronic can i still use variocam on the r32 intake side and disable the exhaust variable? (since i dont have it)
(it looks like this can work out)


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

no need for re drilling the custom bolts fit down the r32 head holes , evernt how there wider they fit fine, i know the r32 has a red plug which is a differnert same to stock vvt sensor plugs , im sure u can remove the vvt of the 2.8 and fit it to the r32 as the camshafts and mounts ar the same provideing u have 2 vvt sensors,has to work , ivern evern added a upgraded coilpack in the silar place were the stock was was , and works a treat ,


----------



## VR-FIX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

would you have pics of the coil-pack setup?
and it looks like im going to order myself an r32 head preferably bjs. 
would you know how much im looking at as the hads sell for $1600 US on ebay?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR-FIX)*

hi pal as i turboed mine , i used a differnert coilpack and made a mounting plate like this
few here unsure if they may help 
























there was a complete r32 on u.k ebay for 250 pounds sterling , unsure what shiping would be ,


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

ps quick video also of the evo injectors runing in a 24v 3.2 head ,,
rather chuffed
http://tinypic.com/r/23kdamd/6


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

adaptorman said:


> ps quick video also of the evo injectors runing in a 24v 3.2 head ,,<p>rather chuffed<br><A HREF="http://tinypic.com/r/23kdamd/6" TARGET="_blank">http://tinypic.com/r/23kdamd/6</A><br>


do you have a dyno with the hx40?


----------

